# Looking for advice re: fixitives/varnishes for graphite over acrylic



## Sparkerart (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello there, newbie here :vs_wave: Wasn't sure whether to post this in "drawing, graphite" or "acrylics" so am posting in both. I have revently begun adding graphite elements to my acrylic paintings on canvas. I normally use an acrylic varnish for the paintings, but with the graphite added, I need to use some sort of fixitive to keep it from smearing. I don't know what kind to use, and also don't know whether, after I spray the fixitive on the graphite part (or would I spray it on the whole painting?) - could I then put an acrylic varnish over top of that?:vs_worry:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You can use acrylic over the fixative, there's no problem there. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------

